# 400 litres but how many P's?



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

Hello

I have 4 red belly p's about 4" long. They have been moved into a 400 litre tank not so long ago. When i first bought the piranhas they where in a much smaller tank but now i have the room i want more! I dont want to overload it so that they are unhappy but a few more would look really good. 
Do u think that buying 4 babies would just be a waste of money because they will get munched? i have smaller fish in the tank (tiger barbs, neons etc) and they seem to be left alone. I really want more P's ...any suggestions? what would be a suitable number in a tank of this size? 5ft x 2ft x 2ft (i think)

Thanks

Jambo


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

jambo said:


> Hello
> 
> I have 4 red belly p's about 4" long. They have been moved into a 400 litre tank not so long ago. When i first bought the piranhas they where in a much smaller tank but now i have the room i want more! I dont want to overload it so that they are unhappy but a few more would look really good.
> Do u think that buying 4 babies would just be a waste of money because they will get munched? i have smaller fish in the tank (tiger barbs, neons etc) and they seem to be left alone. I really want more P's ...any suggestions? what would be a suitable number in a tank of this size? 5ft x 2ft x 2ft (i think)
> ...


first of all








how many gallons is it? And no i dont think u should put baby p's in it.

*should be in piranha discussion*


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

jambo said:


> Hello
> 
> I have 4 red belly p's about 4" long. They have been moved into a 400 litre tank not so long ago. When i first bought the piranhas they where in a much smaller tank but now i have the room i want more! I dont want to overload it so that they are unhappy but a few more would look really good.
> Do u think that buying 4 babies would just be a waste of money because they will get munched? i have smaller fish in the tank (tiger barbs, neons etc) and they seem to be left alone. I really want more P's ...any suggestions? what would be a suitable number in a tank of this size? 5ft x 2ft x 2ft (i think)
> ...


Jambo,

What size of a tank are you talking about:
is it 400 litres (105 gallons) or 5'x2'x2' tank which is 566 litres (149 gallons)?

If it is a 105 gallons tank, even 4 rbs is overstocking.
Just think about how well 4 full adult Rbs of 13" can move themselves in that space. It is very likely that fighting for territories will kill one of them or at least greatly increase the stress on them.

In a 150 gallon tank you can keep 4 Rbs quite well. I would not put there any more, though.
I know this, because I have now four 8" Pygos in a 150 g.

Regards,


----------



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah its 105gallons. I didnt realise my tank was pushing it for 4! it seems huge for them at the moment but they are only 4inches or so big. I cant imagine them being 13"!!! putting it that way i suppose your right, it will be cramped. Its funny how opinions vary tho because some people say that 8 will be fine. Any others agree that 4 is plenty or i can have more????
thanks for any comments


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

hi and









4 is probably a good number if you have 13" piranha's, but this will take quite some time. Meanwhile you can have some more.
It's a bit up to you to decide what you want. The less fish you have the easier it will be to keep the tank in de best condition, and your fish will generally grow faster and look better. If you put more fish in it will be harder (but not impossible, if you have enough experience) to keep everything under control. More fish is also a higher risk of losing one or more because of aggression.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

you can put 2 more in there !


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome to PFury, Jambo









For life, I wouldn't exceed 4-5 Reds for that tank.

*_Moved to General Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

for now at them only being 4 inches you could get another tank and get some babies and grow them out then add them 
when they hit about 8 or so inches you will have to upgrade to at least 200 gallons 
but get some babies and grow them out in a diff tank


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

I wouldnt get more fishes in there. Maybe they will all survive but will probably not get on well in the tank. Look at some pics of the full grown piranhas on this or an other site to see what sizes they could grow into.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jambo said:


> Yeah its 105gallons. I didnt realise my tank was pushing it for 4! it seems huge for them at the moment but they are only 4inches or so big. I cant imagine them being 13"!!! putting it that way i suppose your right, it will be cramped. Its funny how opinions vary tho because some people say that 8 will be fine. Any others agree that 4 is plenty or i can have more????
> thanks for any comments


It's all a matter of opinion.
Some people stick to the "20 gallons per fish" rule.
More experienced keepers know that this is total B.S.
Also, it depends on the tank's footprint, or "Bottom square-unitage."

Personally, I'd put 7 in there.

"OVERSTOCKING" IF FINE AS LONG AS YOU ALSO "OVERFILTER" AND "OVERWATERCHANGE."


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

[/quote]

"Jambo,

What size of a tank are you talking about:
is it 400 litres (105 gallons) or 5'x2'x2' tank which is 566 litres (149 gallons)?

If it is a 105 gallons tank, even 4 rbs is overstocking."

Dont agree at all, You could put atleast 2 more in there.

"Just think about how well 4 full adult Rbs of 13" can move themselves in that space. It is very likely that fighting for territories will kill one of them or at least greatly increase the stress on them."

Same here I dont agree, the more room the have the more they will "guard" their terrotories!

"In a 150 gallon tank you can keep 4 Rbs quite well. I would not put there any more, though.
I know this, because I have now four 8" Pygos in a 150 g."

In a 150G tank u can keep 10rbs. I know this because I have eleven 8.4-10.8" rbs in a 160G.

Regards,
[/quote]

Regards

Stugge


----------

